# 460 exhaust manifold



## Beast Driver 94 (Mar 26, 2010)

Greetings all,

Have a question. 1994 Gulfstream with a 460 Ford. Engine was running a tad rough and would almost "cough" randomly at all speeds. Took it to a muffler shop, guy tightened up the pipe coming out of the exhaust manifold. He said there was no gasket in the joint and also said there was no gasket between the manifold and the block. He also said this was not that unusual for that engine. After it was tightened it ran smoothly for a short while but is back to its old ways. He suggested I have the manifold planed down to make it level and tight again but said nothing about putting in gaskets. Stated about 300 for the job. Is this something that 460's are known for? Perhaps I would be better off investing in headers instead. Any thoughts? Thanks.

Brian


----------



## C Nash (Mar 26, 2010)

Re: 460 exhaust manifold

Brian yes this was a problem but to often on the ford. You could have them machined but I would just go with headers.  Really not a bad price he quoted.  Bolts are bad to twist of when removing.


----------



## normb (May 18, 2010)

RE: 460 exhaust manifold

I just replaced the exhaust manifold gaskets on my 460 ford (1996) for the second time in three years. It is a relatively easy job to do except you have to be a contortionist to get at all the bolts thru the doghouse in an e-superduty!! If you don't have any gaskets now it will be easier to install new ones as you remove all the bolts except the front and rear bolts on each side (these four you just loosen enough to slip the new gaskets in) The new manifold gaskets (NAPA part #FPG  MS 94204) are made so the ends of the gaskets are "hooks" that fit over the bolts you left in.

It has been recommended that when you come off hard running (highway speeds) that you let the vehicle idle until it cools down a bit.

#2---the exhaust manifolds to the exhaust pipe are radius fits and do not use gaskets.  Gaskets in this connection have been a thing of the past for quite awhile.


Hope this helps.

Normb


----------



## Kirk (May 22, 2010)

Re: 460 exhaust manifold

Both the Ford 460 and the GM 454 are well known for that and also for breaking the studs that hold the manifolds. Headers is a permanent solution and it even will improve the performance of the engine.


----------



## normb (May 25, 2010)

Re: 460 exhaust manifold

Re: Headers.

If headers are installed the NAPA gasket part number is FPG 1422 and was $29.97 per set plus any shipping due to the fact that they are not very popular anymore. If it helps, the NAPA store in Weston, WI has a set that came out of Minneapolis.

Hope you have room to install the headers!!

Normb


----------

